# PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.



## Schnitzel766 (2. November 2017)

*PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe seit wenigen Tagen folgendes Problem.

Beim Spielen von zwei Spielen (Destiny 2 und Playerunknows Battleground)  ist mir der Fehler bereits passiert. Der PC fährt sich nach geraumer Zeit und immer unterschiedlich runter und startet danach neu.

Ich habe nichts an der Hardware geändert, jedoch hatte ich zuvor Windows 7 drauf und jetzt Windows 10.
Vor dem Aufspielen von Windows 10 habe ich alle Festplatten und die SSD-Karte formatiert und Windows 10 auf die SSD-Karte installiert.

Nun weiß ich nicht wo der Fehler genau liegt. Im Ereignisspeicher wird mir der kritische Fehler: Ereignis 41, Kernel-Power Kategorie 63 eingetragen.
Mir kommt es so vor, als würde es bei hoher Leistung, das Netzteil nicht mehr schaffen. Kann da aber auch völlig falsch liegen.

Was noch oft eingetragen wird sind zwei Fehler:
Lizenzerwerb-Fehlerdetails. hr=0x80072EE7
Fehler beim Erwerb der Endbenutzerlizenz. hr=0x80072EE7
Kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass es zum Runterfahren vom PC führt bzw. zum Neustart.

Das Verbaute Netzteil ist das "be quiet! Straight Power Model: BQT E9-450W"

Wäre Super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Falls noch wichtige Informationen fehlen, werde ich sie nachtragen.

MFG Schnitzel


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Wie wäre es mit ein paar mehr Informationen (Mainboard, Lüfter, Kühler, CPU, GPU, Treiber, ... ) ... ?


----------



## DaveManCB (2. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Lizenzerwerb-Fehlerdetails. hr=0x80072EE7
 Fehler beim Erwerb der Endbenutzerlizenz. hr=0x80072EE7

Hast du das Windows von einem seriösen Händler erworben?


----------



## Schnitzel766 (2. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Hier noch paar Informationen,

Mainboard: MB Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97
CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40 GHz
CPUK EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
PSU 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modluar 80+ Gold. (netzteil)
HDSA 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
DDR3 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 Dimm.
AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series
SSD: Crucial_CT240M500SSD1

Den Aktivierungskey hab ich mir auf der Internetseite: 
Download-shop.software gekauft (Hat gute Bewertungen bei Trusted Shop).
Denen hab ich eine Email geschrieben, diese überprüfen den Key, welchen sie mir gesendet haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Schau mal hier nach: Windows 10: Update-Fehler 0x80072EE7 | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog .


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*



Schnitzel766 schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor, als würde es bei hoher Leistung, das Netzteil nicht mehr schaffen. Kann da aber auch völlig falsch liegen.



Kann auch an der Grafikkarte liegen.
Check mal die Treiber oder probiere andere aus.


----------



## Schnitzel766 (4. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Also habe jetzt den PC neu aufgesetzt und Windows 7 installiert. 

Zuvor hatte ich mit Windows 7 keine Probleme.
Nun das gleiche Problem. Der PC fährt spontan runter beim Spielen und fährt sich dann wieder hoch. Kein Bluescreen oder sonstige Fehler.
Im Ereignisspeicher nur die zwei Fehler
Ereignis 41, Kernel-Power Kategorie 63
Ereignis 6008, Eventlog (Das System wurde zuvor am ‎04.‎11.‎2017 um 05:13:55 unerwartet heruntergefahren.)

Ich hab mir gerade die Temperatur der Grafikkarte während des Spielens angeschaut und herrscht so bei 50-55 Grad. 10 Sekunden später trat der Fehler auf.

Nun weiß ich langsam echt nicht mehr weiter .

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass vielleicht das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung bringt für meine Grafikkarte.
PSU 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modluar 80+ Gold. (netzteil)
AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series.

Das Netzteil ist mittlerweile über 3 Jahre alt. 
Die Grafikkarte hingegen wurde mal nachgerüstet und ist circa ein wenig älter wie ein Jahr.

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Schnitzel


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Hier haben einige Leute ihre 290/390 mit einem E9-450/480 betrieben, und bisher hat ex erst einer mit starkem OC zum Abschalten gebracht. 

Ganz blöde Frage,  kann dein Gehäuse einen Wackelkontakt am Knopf haben, dass der manchmal einfach auslöst?
Du kannst mal mit dem "Verhalten beim drücken des Power-Knopf" (oder so ähnlich) rumspielen und gucken ob sich was ändert.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Dann kauf dir ein neues Netzteil und teste es.


----------



## Bastian_Bux (16. November 2017)

*AW: PC fährt ab und an runter und startet sich danach neu.*

Bei mir schaltet sich der PC zwar nicht von alleine ab. Aber ab und an wenn ich ihn in Windows ausschalte (oder in Ruhestand) fährt der PC runter und bootet anschließend direkt wieder von selbst. Erst beim zweiten runterfahren schaltet er sich dann auch tatsächlich aus.


----------

